# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  22.5 degree angle

## Scarlette

Hi all, if i want a 22.5 degree angle and don't have a protractor where can i find one? I was hoping to google it and print it out, use a bevel to measure and WAH LAH!! But no, i can't find it on the net.  
.. or do i have to go and buy a protractor? 
I realise some mitre saws have this marked on them already but i'm using a cutoff saw which only has 0 and 45 on it, and as it's not that acurate anyway i really don't want to just go somewhere in between. 
Cheers

----------


## atregent

Is this the sort of thing you're looking for? http://www.ossmann.com/protractor/

----------


## Scarlette

Atregent, you're a legend. Thank you :brava:

----------


## autogenous

430mm p/m rise = 22.5 x 20 - 20;

----------


## intertd6

fold a piece square of paper from corner to corner = 45 degrees
fold it again narrowing the paper = 22.5 dgrees
inter

----------

